# new forum?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wow love what done with the place, looks white :lol: 



hope can get it all working, good luck, am sure u got it down don't need my sarcism :wink:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya I hate it when the forum does this... usually if i refresh it changes back


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I've tried refreshing, deleting my cookies and docs, and it still looks weird. Oh well.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

It has something to do with the move. Its not loading everything correctly. I'm trying to get it fixed..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i'm cool with it shaggy, few margarita's and u can't even tell a difference, LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

:fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: 

Lol, a few margaritas and every website looks the same.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

A few Margaritas, and I can't even get on the comp.. 

I have updated the forum to a Vbulletin forum. Hope you guys/gals like it.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im sorry to say this but i really hate it the way it is now....i liked it way better before because it was different than alot of the other forums id seen....now its the same and i cant post a new thread, and i cant reply to many of the messages at all....no avatars and i cant tell how old someone is.....i really dont like it at all


what is with these "post rules" i keep on seeing....am i banned from some parts of the forum???? 

You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts 


again, im not trying to be rude, shaggy, i just dislike the way it looks and everything about the way it is now


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I understand your thoughts Lydia, but please don't think its going to stay with this look. I am also still fixing the bugs that happend when I imported the phpbb forum to this vb forum. I hope you don't think that this is all I will be doing?

I hope you will relaize that this forum is much safer from hackers and alot easyier to use.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I believe most of this will be fixed... This is the first topic I've found that I can actually post to, as well. I'm not allowed to post anywhere else that I can find.

I'm sure if we ask Shaggy for changes, he'll consider them, and likely make those changes if enough people want them. You shouldn't judge the new forums yet, Lydia... I'm SURE he's not done setting them up.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Heh... you beat me to it, Shaggy!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, you should be able to post in all forums now flynngriff.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Also to be different Lydia, I am have a custom skin done for this place. No one will have the same look as us here.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh ok....i thought you were going to leave it this way....also two more things (although im sure you have PLENTY of more important stuff to work on) that arent really important at all, just something that i think would be nice is to get smilies like the ones we had before and the other thing is when i used to hold my mouse over the title of the post it would show the start of what the last person to post a reply on that topic had said....now it says what the person that posted the topic in the first place said...i personally liked it better the other way....like i said, though, these arent big deals at all and im sure other people like them better this way anyways


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> Also to be different Lydia, I am have a custom skin done for this place. No one will have the same look as us here.




ok....i guess i just overreacted...it looked the same to me


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I really like Vb. My favorite forum ever uses it, so it's more familiar for me. I'm sure that once all the kinks get worked out it'll be great. I can't wait to see the custom skin!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> Also to be different Lydia, I am have a custom skin done for this place. No one will have the same look as us here.


Mhhh ... are you gonna offer choices? What looks great to you might make my head hurt.  One thing with this current layout I can't stand is that the poster info is above the message instead of to the left. Takes up way too much room.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would like to on the forum, that everytime i log on, a new fresh margarita comes about in front of me, thanx shaggy!


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

the layout is odd. everyones name is above the post, rather than beside it.....


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I would like to on the forum, that everytime i log on, a new fresh margarita comes about in front of me, thanx shaggy!


I wish there was a hack fo rhtat, that would be the first thing I'd put on. 

Thank you all for understanding about this new layout. Its going to take me a day or 2 to get all the kinks out of the transfer over, but this move will be worth it.

About the smileys, I will have those uploaded in a few, just need to put them in the right smiley folder so that this vb forum can find them.

About the user name info on the top, this is default on how the vb looks when first installed, I can easily change it to the user name info and avatar on the left. Just give me sometime to get the bugs out and I will take suggestions..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

"imported_Shaggy"
Is that like imported wine?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

lol, that was my user name from the phpbb database that was imported over, but I had Shaggy here on the vb forum so it had to change it to a different name. He no longer exists.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

He no longer exists? Kind of like in the wizard of OZ. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtan.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think its great, and im sure it will be awesome once shaggy is done with it, i also cannot wait to see the new skin!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I like VB boards much better. They run faster, are easier to maintain, and when fully implemented, offer a much wider variety of options to the users. All in all, I'd say it's a good idea. There's much more room for expansion.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yah it looks alot better now than when you first switched over....i thoguth you were going to leave it like it was....heh heh


shaggy: ive been trying to figure out your avatar....what in the world is that supposed to be?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Dont ask Dont tell...
Hey the FORUM really looks great. Hats off to the ONES that worked on it


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Lydia said:


> shaggy: ive been trying to figure out your avatar....what in the world is that supposed to be?


Its a statement, Its saying that old men still have feelings too.  j/k

I found it on another forum and thought it was funny..


----------

